# Hi ladies!



## J22

Hi!

I just got my bfp this week so I calculate I must be around 5-6 weeks. I'm still in shock because we hadn't properly started ttc, it was a one-off dtd and we struck luck! We had planned to ttc for baby number 2 in the New Year so this is a early xmas present for us :happydance:

I'm 40, so I'll be 41 when I have this one, my OH is 45. My dd is 15 months old and I'm still bf'ing her.

I used b&b alot during my pregnancy and made some good friends, I thought I'd join the over 35 group more this time though.

I justed to say hello to you all :thumbup:

x


----------



## Love4you

Congratulations! My baby girl is 17 months and still nursing as well. Can't believe we're having another but looking forward to the chaos of it all!!


----------



## J22

Love4you said:


> Congratulations! My baby girl is 17 months and still nursing as well. Can't believe we're having another but looking forward to the chaos of it all!!

Thanks you and congratulations on your pregnancy too x


----------



## Love4you

And you're having another August baby?
One of my boys is August 3rd. I told him I'll try not to share his birthday!


----------



## J22

Love4you said:


> And you're having another August baby?
> One of my boys is August 3rd. I told him I'll try not to share his birthday!

Yes! It's looks like I'm destined to be heavily pregnant in the mid-summer heat (we live in Spain)!


----------



## Love4you

Yep, this will be my 3rd summer baby as well. I swelled up like a balloon last time. Couldn't even fit into my shoes at the end!
But it is nice to have summer babies with the nice weather and less germs.


----------



## pansorie

Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, how did you get pregnant while still nursing? Had your period returned? I wonder because I would like another baby pretty close after this one, but the last time I breast fed my son it was a full year before my period returned. Thank you, and happy, healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Congrats to everyone and good luck


----------



## J22

pansorie said:


> Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, how did you get pregnant while still nursing? Had your period returned? I wonder because I would like another baby pretty close after this one, but the last time I breast fed my son it was a full year before my period returned. Thank you, and happy, healthy pregnancy! :)

Hi,

My period returned when my dd was 13 months so I'd had 1 very short light period then the following month I had a proper heavy period and the next month I got pregnant.


----------



## Love4you

pansorie said:


> Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, how did you get pregnant while still nursing? Had your period returned? I wonder because I would like another baby pretty close after this one, but the last time I breast fed my son it was a full year before my period returned. Thank you, and happy, healthy pregnancy! :)

Hi there. My AF returned when my daughter was 10 months. I work night shift and supposedly if the baby doesn't nurse at night that can jump start your period. Good luck!


----------



## Septie

Also due early August with my third (IF it sticks). Will be 41 when it's born - yikes. And yes, my third summer baby.


----------



## JennyCX

Congratulations! :D x


----------



## tag74

Congratulations and hoping to join you ladies very soon! :happydance:


----------



## J22

Thank you ladies!
Tag74 - hope to see you here soon, best of luck.


----------

